# iGrill Classic Original Bluetooth Thermometer NO LONGER SUPPORTED BY THE APP!!!!



## bryand7 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have had the original iGrill thermometer and other than it being a pain to get it to connect bluetooth (it connects fine but the process is difficult) it has worked great for years.

I have thought about getting the new iGrill thermometer, but saw no real reason to upgrade.

BUT, the latest version of the app (for iPhone) no longer supports the original iGrill device (now called iGrill Classic).

This made me mad, but I was still able to use the thermometer locally with no app support for Labor day cooking.

I called Weber about this and they say they will send me a brand new Weber Kitchen Thermometer (same support for two probes).

I just had to send them an email with my phone, email, and mailing address and pictures of my original iGrill device.

I will post again when I get the Weber Kitchen Thermometer.

Bryan


----------



## bryand7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Weber shipped me a free "Weber Kitchen Thermometer" with two probes and it works with the new app perfect!
So for anyone who bought the original iGrill two probe bluetooth thermometer, contact Weber and they will send you a Weber Kitchen Thermometer free!


----------

